# Suche Betatester für Step7 für IPhone



## Jochen Kühner (21 Oktober 2010)

Suche 2-3 leute welche mein Step7 for Iphone testen wollen, und mir dazu auch noch schreiben was man verbessern könnte, was nicht geht usw...

Das Programm ist in erster Linie als IBN Helfer gedacht, oder zur Störungsanalyse!

Vorab: Ist im Moment eh noch nicht vollständig von der Funktionalität her, aber suche halt Leute die Interesse hätten das dann auch immer zu testen. 

Dafür bekommt mans ja dann auch für umme!

Wenn jemand Interresse hat, einfach hierein schreiben, oder PN an mich. Ich schick euch dann ne E-Mail wie weitergeht, da Ich die UUID eures IOS Gerätes brauche!

Ich selbst habe ein IPhone4, suche halt auch jemand mit IPOD Touch da Ich keinen zum testen zur verfügung habe.

Was geht im Moment:
- PLC Start/Stop
- Diagnossepuffer auslesen
- Upload eines Step7 Projektes aufs IPhone.
- Bausteine beobachten (nur Online) (FB,FC,OB)
- Bausteine löschen
- Variablen Tabelle erstellen 
- Variablen Steuern

Was ist noch vor der Veröffentlichung geplant:
- Laden/Speichern der Variablentabellen im Step7 Projekt
- Bausteine aus dem Projekt öffnen und beobachten

Was kommt in späteren Versionen:
- DBs beobachten
- Bausteine bearbeiten und hochladen.


Falls jemand noch Ideen hat, einfach nur schreiben...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Oktober 2010)

Jochen ich würde das gerne testen...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (22 Oktober 2010)

*Jo*

Jo, werd morgen mal reinschreiben wie man die GUID vom IPhone ausliest, die musst du mir dann zuschicken, und nächste Woche gibt's dann die erste Testversion!


----------



## Matze001 (22 Oktober 2010)

Ich wäre auch gern dabei, nur habe ich mein iPhone noch nicht.

Melde mich dann bei Zeiten, hoffen es dauert nicht mehr arg so lang.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Ralle (22 Oktober 2010)

Hi Jochen, mich würde mal interessieren, wie in etwa du das machst. Hast du deine Bibo für XCode portiert oder steuerst du vom iPhone aus ein Step7 auf dem PC?
In paar Infos wären sehr nett. Da bei mir erst in ein paar Wochen ein IPhone ansteht, muß das Testen warten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Oktober 2010)

Jochen, ist das eigendlich nur für das 4er oder geht auch 3G bzw 3Gs?


----------



## Ralle (22 Oktober 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Jochen, ist das eigendlich nur für das 4er oder geht auch 3G bzw 3Gs?



Ich habe mal vor einigen Wochen mit XCode (Programmierumgebung auf dem Mac) herumprobiert und mit auch das IPhone-SDK (V3) geladen. Dann ein wenig programmiert. Als das SDK fürs IPhone 4 kam, hab ich dieses geladen und installiert, dabei wirde das 3-er SDK vollständig eliminiert. Wäre sicher interessant zu wissen, ob man beides gleichzeitig auf dem Mac installiert haben kann.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (22 Oktober 2010)

*Jo*

Nee, denke es sollte auch mit dem 3G und 3Gs gehen! 
Hab ja selber auch noch ein 3G, doch da ist das WLan defekt!

@Ralle
Ich nutze meine Lib und LibNoDave in Monotouch...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (22 Oktober 2010)

*UDID auslesen...*

Also, von dem der die Software Beta Testen will brauche Ich die UDID.

Dazu am einfachsten das programm adhochelper (kostenlos) im Appstore laden, und damit die UDID an mich senden!  (jochen.kuehner@gmx.de)


----------



## JesperMP (22 Oktober 2010)

Ich erwerbe mich gerne ein iPhone um deine Program zu testen !
Wie sieht es aus mit Unterstützung von Passwortgeschützte CPUs ?

Das ihr iPhone wählt überrascht mich etwas.
Apple soll ja die "Apps" voraus anerkennen. Auf Android hat man mehr freies Spiel.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (22 Oktober 2010)

*Mhmmm*

Ich hab halt ein IPhone und finde es einfach nur genial.

Ich mach da auch meine ganze Haussteuerung drauf, und meinen Fernsehsystem (MythTV) kann Ich im Moment auch schon mit steuern. Dann hab ich halt gedacht, Ich probier mal was man so SPS mäsig mit machen kann!

Passwortgeschützte CPUs? Hatte Ich bisher noch nie, und mich auch noch nicht mit beschäftigt! Was ist da den Passwort geschützt? nur das Bausteine ändern und löschen, oder auch beobachten? Bausteine bearbeiten geht eh noch nicht, muss das erst in meine Connection Lib einbauen, dann wirds auch auf dem IPhone gehen!


----------



## Verpolt (22 Oktober 2010)

Siemens:



> Passwortschutz für Zugriff auf Zielsysteme
> Mit Hilfe des Passwortschutzes können Sie
> 
> das Anwenderprogramm in der CPU mit seinen Daten vor ungewollten Änderungen schützen (Schreibschutz)
> ...




LG


----------



## Jochen Kühner (22 Oktober 2010)

*Hmm...*

Mal sehen...

Werd mal schauen das Ich nächste Woche mal den Passwortschutz an einer CPU aktiviere und mir dann die Telegramme ansehen... Und schauen was libnodave für Fehler bringt wenn der aktiv ist... Vielleicht kann Ichs dann einbauen..


----------



## mst (24 Oktober 2010)

Ich und mein Iphone 4 währen auch dabei!

mfg mst


----------



## Jochen Kühner (24 Oktober 2010)

*Also gut...*

Gut, Ich denke mehr brauche Ich nicht mehr, danke schonmals.

Nun brauche Ich noch von denen die sich gemeldet haben die UUID, Ich habe ja ein paar Post weiter vorne eine SOftware erwähnt mit welcher man die an mich schicken kann. Von Helmuth hab ich sie schon...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (26 Oktober 2010)

*Nochmals...*

Also wie schon gesagt, Ich brauch von denen die mitwachen wollen noch die UUID.

@Helmuth:

Konntest du das starten was Ich dir geschickt habe?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Oktober 2010)

Ja ich habe es drauf bekommen, ich werde versuchen, in
den nächsten tagen eine Verbindung zur einer Steuerung zu bekommen. 
Hardware wird ein IPC 477 sein.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (26 Oktober 2010)

*Jo*

@Helmuth:

bekommst auf jeden Fall Ende der Woche noch ne neuere Version. Mit dieser sollte dann das öffnen von VATs aus dem Step7 Projekt und das beobachten von Bausteinen auf CPUs welche nur die alte Syntax zum beobachten von Bausteinen 
unterstützen (Bsp. VIPA) möglich sein


----------



## Eick (28 Oktober 2010)

Das hört sich ja alles sehr Interesant an.... Ich hab im mom noch kein IPhone aber kommt auch bald .... 

ich hab allerdings ein IPad ..... kann man deine App damit auch betreiben ?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (28 Oktober 2010)

Eick schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja alles sehr Interesant an.... Ich hab im mom noch kein IPhone aber kommt auch bald ....
> 
> ich hab allerdings ein IPad ..... kann man deine App damit auch betreiben ?



Keine Ahnung, sollte aber laufen, ist halt nicht speziell dafür ausgelegt! Wenn ich mal alles am laufen habe werd Ich mich wahrscheinlich auch an eine Ipad Oberfläche machen...


----------



## rapser (30 Oktober 2010)

hallo jochen,

wenn dein app auf einem 3gs funktioniert, dann wuerde ich sie auch gerne austesten wollen.


----------



## shotar (27 Oktober 2011)

Woooow coole Idee.. Ist die App mittlerweile fertig?

Mir würde ja schon eine Variablentabelle reichen.. und dann Apple-Like einfach IP, Rack und Port eingeben und loslegen.. Währe bei der Inbetriebnahme Gold wert :s1:

Kann man Libnodave auch einfach in Xcode verwenden?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (27 Oktober 2011)

shotar schrieb:


> Woooow coole Idee.. Ist die App mittlerweile fertig?
> 
> Mir würde ja schon eine Variablentabelle reichen.. und dann Apple-Like einfach IP, Rack und Port eingeben und loslegen.. Währe bei der Inbetriebnahme Gold wert :s1:
> 
> Kann man Libnodave auch einfach in Xcode verwenden?



Warte im Moment nur auf mein neues Iphone, das Ich nochmals alles durchchecken kann, dann werde Ich eine V1 in den Appstore stellen.


----------



## Matze001 (27 Oktober 2011)

Ich warte auch... bin mal gebannt ob es dieses Jähr noch ankommt, wenn es so weiter geht.

Was wird das App das kosten?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## shotar (11 März 2012)

Ist die App nun mittlerweile im AppStore?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (12 März 2012)

shotar schrieb:


> Ist die App nun mittlerweile im AppStore?



Sorry, leider noch nicht... Bin in den letzten Monaten einfach nocht nicht dazu gekommen daran weiterzuarbeiten, und im jetzigen Zustand ist Sie meiner Meinung nach einfach noch nicht Veröffentlichungsreif! Hoffe in den nächsten 1-2 Monaten da was zu erreichen...


----------



## online (6 April 2012)

Hallo, warte nun auch seit längerer Zeit auf das toole Tool, kommt es bald? Oder habe ich noch ne Chance als Beta-Tester


----------



## ssound1de (12 September 2013)

1 1/2 Jahre sind vergangen. Gibt's was neues?


----------



## jack911 (19 Februar 2015)

Wurde die APP bereits veröffentlicht?


----------

